# looking for a custom rod builder in my area -South Florida



## [email protected]

Not sure if this is the right section to post this - I'm looking for a customer rod builder in my area to customize a few of my rods - some I want to change and upgrade the guides and others I want to change / upgrade the handle and reel seat, add a hook holder. Any referrals would be appreciated - I live in Plantation Florida - very close to Ft. Lauderdale.  Thanks again - Joe


----------



## GTSRGTSR

I am sure you have more local options but in Central PB county I would tell you to go to X Generation. They build cxustom rods and do repairs. I take anything I have there. The reel guy is great too.


----------



## lemaymiami

Joe, the first place I'd recommend is LMR Custom rods in Ft. Lauderdale... (954) 525-2592. They do good work and can do anything you need.


----------



## topnative2

> I am sure you have more local options but in Central PB county I would tell you to go to X Generation. They build cxustom rods and do repairs. I take anything I have there. The reel guy is great too.



http://www.x-generationfishing.com/index.html


----------



## DuckNut

Ask the same question here
http://rodbuilding.org/list.php?2


----------



## joegil476

Joespara
I use Mike Tice at Custom Rod & Reel in Lighthouse 
Point just off Federal & Copans ….great work
I've also used LMR……Both do excellent work….
There's also Chaos but no knowledge of their work

joe


----------



## Blue Zone

You didn't mention what types of rods. Biscayne in Hialeah is a good choice, but I don't think they do flyrods.


----------



## Kevin23

Check out Kelly Phillips @ Bullbayrods.com The customer service is outstanding Tell them Kevin sent ya!


----------



## iMacattack

*[movedhere] General Discussion [move by] iMacattack.*


----------



## [email protected]

Called 2 places recommended here and getting quotes of $20.00 to $12.00 in labor per guide - that sound right to you guys? this is a 7 ft spinning rod so if i replace all the guides it will cost over $100.00 ` seams a little expensive but I have no experience with this so I'm looking for feedback - thanks


----------



## gillz

Joe I'd be happy to help you out on changing out the guides. Best rates on Labor-$0.00  . I have some Pro Wrap thread and Pro Coat Epoxy left over from the last rods I built. Probably enough epoxy for 2 rods and like 8 different colors of thread to pick from. I'm in Miami. I'll send you a PM with my number.


----------



## billhempel

Those prices are about standard. My personal pick in Broward is T&R Tackle up on Commercial Blvd near the beach. Well over a thousand rods in the store at a time. Also the most competent reel repairman in the business. That's who the big boys trust.


----------



## paint it black

I've had Biscayne Rod in Hialeah fix a couple fly rods for me. They're not too far, and it was about $15 to replace a guide.

I'm now dealing with Sewell Rods out of the Ft. Myers area. Great guy who builds great custom rods. I've got a spinner from him, and he's building me a custom 12wt now, too.


----------

